# 1963 IMPALA SS "LOVE JONEZ"



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I DECIDED TO MAKE ANOTHER THREAD FOR MY NEW 63 SS I JUST PICKED UP. NOTHING FANCY, JUST BUILDING A CLEAN CAR TO DRIVE THE SHYT OUT OF


HERES IT IS WHEN I PICKED IT UP A COUPE MONTHS AGO


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

IN THE GARAGE, STARTING TO PUT SOME WORK IN, SHAVING THE DASH PAD HOLES


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Cut the front cylinders this weekend (not using the rusty cyl's in the pic, just for mock up)


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice addition!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks clean, nice find...... :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks fellas, its a great to start from what I normally end up buying!! (rust buckets smh)


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME PICS I FOUND IN THE 63 TOPIC OF THE CAR, I BOUGHT IT FROM INFAMOUS_704 :h5: 

I'M NOT TAKING ANY CREDIT FOR THE BODY OR FRAME WORK , AS I BOUGHT IT HOW YOU SEE IT IN THE PICS ABOVE, FRAME WRAPPED WITH FRONT DISCS, SHORTENED FORD 9" REAR, BODY WORK 95% COMPLETE


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHH 63'S


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

milkbone said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHH 63'S


:wave:


----------



## m0y316 (Jan 12, 2009)

GREAT START! Can't wait til I join the impala build club haha


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> :wave:


WUZ CRACKIN "D"


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Finally the topic starts shit.....you should be damn near driving it now huh


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

m0y316 said:


> GREAT START! Can't wait til I join the impala build club haha


thanks it is a great start!



milkbone said:


> WUZ CRACKIN "D"


wutz crackin Wayne!!



regal ryda said:


> Finally the topic starts shit.....you should be damn near driving it now huh


lol i said i wasn't gonna do a topic on it, but i had to post my pics somewhere


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

Looks like a solid ass start!


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Good start D!!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks homies, i'm trying to get back in the streets ASAP... haven't had a ride that i felt was clean enough to really bring out in a few years!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

Looks like you good a nice platform to build off off here will be watching this build wat are ur plans for it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

6TRAE_DROP said:


> Looks like you good a nice platform to build off off here will be watching this build wat are ur plans for it


thanks its better than what i had! 

no major plans, just simple 2 pump setup, black interior, and paint it silver, and get the roof patterened out in a few months. Dont wanna get crazy with $$$ or ideas, or i'll miss out on another riding season which aint happening this time.


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD MAN CANT WAIT TO SEE IT IN THE STREETS….:thumbsup:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Looks Familiar! :biggrin: keep it Rollin Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

im sure it does :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:scrutinize:

SOMEBODY IS PLAYIN AROUND AT WORK


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

man wayne i didnt know they let on the computer at work :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

OH BOY 










DOING A LITTLE PRACTICING




























playin with different setting on some sheet metal


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

lookin real good man..Great start


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> lookin real good man..Great start


I'm still waitin on them pics man


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

regal ryda said:


> I'm still waitin on them pics man



imagine a 63 rust bucket.....and thats where im at.

pm me your cell and ill text you over some pics.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

DO WORK HOMIE:h5:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

DAM D YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE 64 RAG AND 63 SS YOU KNOW ONE OF THEM IS FOR YOUR GIRL HA HA HA KEEP UP THE PROGRESS .:biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> DO WORK HOMIE:h5:


and you know this, summer is right around the corner!



ROB327 said:


> DAM D YOU ARE GOING TO HAVE 64 RAG AND 63 SS YOU KNOW ONE OF THEM IS FOR YOUR GIRL HA HA HA KEEP UP THE PROGRESS .:biggrin:


thats my excuse :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

I know you been lookin for one :biggrin: Go grab that stash out of your closet.

http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/2903878982.html


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> imagine a 63 rust bucket.....and thats where im at.
> 
> pm me your cell and ill text you over some pics.


my cell dont work in Afghanistan


----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> OH BOY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got that same machine. Ride is lookin straight to me, making me wanna get outside n work on my ride


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

chtrone said:


> Got that same machine. Ride is lookin straight to me, making me wanna get outside n work on my ride



thanks bro, i love this thing! gotta get out there and do, the ride wont work on itself!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> I know you been lookin for one :biggrin: Go grab that stash out of your closet.
> 
> http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/cto/2903878982.html



DAMN thats a hell of a stash if i had it!! its nice tho! I'm gonna get one soon


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> thanks bro, i love this thing! gotta get out there and do, the ride wont work on itself!!


:wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

sup Wayne, whats crackin!


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

really nice start! fuck rust buckets SMDH!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

AND HERE WE GO! put in some hours tonight and got a good bit accomplished










MAPPING IT ALL OUT










GETTING READY TO CUT IT










AND THE STUBS ARE WELDED IN SO I CAN MAKE THE RACK REMOVABLE


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Car looks good, looking forward to watching this build!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

KEEP THE PICTURES COMING 63 LOOKING NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

somebody getting ready lol looking good d (no ****):thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice pick up bro! I'll be checking out this topic more often :thumbsup:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:thumbsup: T T T


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the bump!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

build looking good,


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

WELDING UP A COUPLE HOLES I DONT NEED


























































THATS ALL I HAVE FOR NOW


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

SO... WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE YEAR NOW????? LOL


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

milkbone said:


> SO... WHAT IS YOUR FAVORITE YEAR NOW????? LOL


57 :biggrin:


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Lookin good homie!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> 57 :biggrin:


:werd:

:roflmao:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT keep up the good work homie


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks homies, nothing worth posting yet, just waitin on the mail man


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE 6 TRAY ALL DAY!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Half of my setup showed up yesterday!! :h5:










the pump should be here next week


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Switch plate showed up today :h5:


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Switch plate showed up today :h5:


Nice, where'd you get that from?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

fjc422 said:


> Nice, where'd you get that from?


his name is shockrail on here, look in the hydraulics section topic called "switchin it up"


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice switch panel


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MY SETUP CAME IN EARLIER THIS WEEK :h5:

BMH 2 PUMP WHAMMY 8/12'S


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

TTT , keep it goign home boy


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WHAT ARE YOU USING FOR YOU CENTER SUPPORT BEARING ON THE DRIVE SHAFT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

milkbone said:


> WHAT ARE YOU USING FOR YOU CENTER SUPPORT BEARING ON THE DRIVE SHAFT


solid steel support, i've used them for years no problem. the stock ones suck


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

wuts up 61 rag ryda!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

GOT A WISHBONE FROM THE UNLIMITED HUSTLE, THIS THING IS NICE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

pulled the rear end out, cut off the mounts and got it ready for the wishbone


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Got her all laid out now


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

damn bro looking good homie one step closer….:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

STREET DREAMZ MD PUTTIN IT DOWN.


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

Do work! Lookin good!


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

WHAT UP D LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Sup Stan!!!! Thanks homie hows your tre coming???


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

SLOW HAD TO TAKE A BREAK FOR A WHILE I LOST MY FATHER LAST MONTH IT BEEN HARD BUT I WILL BE BACK ON IT SOON WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT.:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ROB327 said:


> SLOW HAD TO TAKE A BREAK FOR A WHILE I LOST MY FATHER LAST MONTH IT BEEN HARD BUT I WILL BE BACK ON IT SOON WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT.:thumbsup:


always hate to hear of someone losing a parent or child even if I dont know them, sorry for your loss homie


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks real good all stealth mode laid out


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

regal ryda said:


> always hate to hear of someone losing a parent or child even if I dont know them, sorry for your loss homie


x2


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ROB327 said:


> SLOW HAD TO TAKE A BREAK FOR A WHILE I LOST MY FATHER LAST MONTH IT BEEN HARD BUT I WILL BE BACK ON IT SOON WHAT COLOR ARE YOU GOING TO PAINT.:thumbsup:


MAN SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE, THATS NEVER EASY TO GET OVER, FAMILYS ALWAYS FIRST 

IDK WHAT COLOR YET, IM BETWEEN BLACK AND SILVER CANT MAKEUP MY MIND



Zoom said:


> Looks real good all stealth mode laid out


THANKS HOMIE, NEED TO GET SOME BATTS NOW


----------



## slam-low63 (May 28, 2009)

T
T
T
:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

got the rack in today

started out with this, this morning










checking out pumps location




























beveled the edges 










ended up here by the end of the day


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

shit I may have to commission you to build my rack :thumbsup:


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

that looks real good


----------



## RicardoTorres509 (Dec 17, 2011)

Are you.painting the belly? Nice ride looking good.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

AmericanBully4Life said:


> :thumbsup:


:h5:



regal ryda said:


> shit I may have to commission you to build my rack :thumbsup:


aint nothin but sumn to do if you wanna bring it all the way to VA! :h5:



carlito77 said:


> that looks real good


Thanks


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

RicardoTorres509 said:


> Are you.painting the belly? Nice ride looking good.


thanks, the belly is already painted gloss black as well as the frame. Was done like that when i bought it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

another progress pic, laying it all out


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

SIX1RAG said:


> Looking good


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Good stuff


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks homies


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

clamps are off and rack is bolted in.










next up is drill holes for the pump, mount the noids and batts, zolotone the trunk, then on to the drivetrain


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> clamps are off and rack is bolted in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm:Looks Good


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> clamps are off and rack is bolted in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


moving full speed ahead, looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Blocky77 said:


> :nicoderm:Looks Good


thanks



vouges17 said:


> moving full speed ahead, looking good :thumbsup:


tryna gitrdone so I can get back to building my rag and have something to drive in the mean time:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

how many batts you gonna run?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> how many batts you gonna run?


i'm only running 6, lay n play


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5: HELLZ YEAH HOMIE,DOIN WORK


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

flaked85 said:


> :h5: HELLZ YEAH HOMIE,DOIN WORK


yes sir, you know whats up


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

went on a little scavenger hunt and look what I found, someone needs to save these

guy want 4500 for the 62 clean title he says, rusty but worth saving. these are all the pics i have 




















he wants 6500 for this 63 looks solid, i didnt have much time to check it out


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> went on a little scavenger hunt and look what I found, someone needs to save these
> 
> guy want 4500 for the 62 clean title he says, rusty but worth saving. these are all the pics i have
> 
> ...


MAN I WANT A VERT SO BAD…….


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Tell skim. ??


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> went on a little scavenger hunt and look what I found, someone needs to save these
> 
> guy want 4500 for the 62 clean title he says, rusty but worth saving. these are all the pics i have
> 
> ...


more :fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2::fool2:damm the local yunk yards r full of hondas n toyotas over here


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

NICE WORK D HATS OFF TO YOU I AM GETTING BACK MY 63 SLOWLY HOPE HAVE IT DONE BY THE FALL I AM HOPING.:worship:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

drasticbean said:


> Tell skim. 


just text'd him


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

drasticbean said:


> Tell skim. 





ROB327 said:


> NICE WORK D HATS OFF TO YOU I AM GETTING BACK MY 63 SLOWLY HOPE HAVE IT DONE BY THE FALL I AM HOPING.:worship:


Thanks homie, i'm hoping the same!!! :h5:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Got her all laid out now


:h5:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks homies :h5:

i'm undecided on a color, can yall help me out? im between black, silver (my original color), turqiouse (only cuz i have a set of turquiose wheels), or supersonic blue on the new vettes,










what yall think?


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

supersonic blue


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT any other opinions?


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> thanks homies :h5:
> 
> i'm undecided on a color, can yall help me out? im between black, silver (my original color), *turqiouse* (only cuz i have a set of turquiose wheels), or supersonic blue on the new vettes,
> 
> ...


with a patterned white roof.....IMO


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> with a patterned white roof.....IMO


:h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MOUNTED THE SOLENOIDS LAST NIGHT, GETTING THERE SLOWLY


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

X63 supersonic blue


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

aight so you gonna mount them under the batts? or am i lookin at that wrong?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just askin cause if one of em gets hot enough it could melt a whole in the bottom of the batt an there went all your sheetmetal


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Supersonic blue body with silver patterned roof with lil accents of your rim color or silver body with supersonic blue patterned roof .........this is your ride whatever color you come up with will look nice ......it's an IMPALA!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> just askin cause if one of em gets hot enough it could melt a whole in the bottom of the batt an there went all your sheetmetal


I didn't think of that cuz I've seen setups with them hidden like that. But that being said I might mount them on the backside of the rack instead of under the batts


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

abelblack65 said:


> X63 supersonic blue





mrjones_012003 said:


> Supersonic blue body with silver patterned roof with lil accents of your rim color or silver body with supersonic blue patterned roof .........this is your ride whatever color you come up with will look nice ......it's an IMPALA!!! :thumbsup:



:h5:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

HA D I THINK THE TURQIOUSE WITH I WHITE TOP IS THE IT . I SEEN THAT PLACE ON MY WAY TO NAGS HEAD LOOKS LIKE THEY GOT SOME GOOD STUFF MOYOCK CLASSIC PARTS.:thumbsup:


----------



## impala_ss_1964 (Dec 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

better safe than catchin fire!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol :thumbsup:


64_EC_STYLE said:


> I didn't think of that cuz I've seen setups with them hidden like that. But that being said I might mount them on the backside of the rack instead of under the batts


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:worship::h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

LM7, 5.3/4L65E 30k miles, oh yeah we ridin!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

SHIT!! LOL, what you give for that mofo? you get all of it, wiring, trans an all?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> SHIT!! LOL, what you give for that mofo? you get all of it, wiring, trans an all?


I'm getting the wiring and PCM from PSI, and I already had afresh 4L65E, picked this up a few weeks ago :h5:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nice to see you out of hibernation Wayne  whats happenin buddy


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

heres another shot, sittin in the garage waiting for the tranny xmember to come in and order the oil pan so I can set it down in the and mock up before paint










got my intake $40 last week from my hotrod buddies that drag race, the first thing they throw out are the stock stuff, which works for me :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nice to see you out of hibernation Wayne  whats happenin buddy


BEEN REALLY BUSY WITH SCHOOL AND WORK.... HOW ARE YOU DOING... TEXT ME YOUR NUMBER


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

whats wrong with the intake thats on it?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

It's a truck intake, they're taller and uglier than the Camari/vette style intake. Plus I don't believe they will clear the hood


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

ok makes sense now


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

decided on moving the noids, they fit perfect right here


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

nice set up


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> decided on moving the noids, they fit perfect right here


looking great homie you doing a polished intake on that motor?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hell ya lots better!


64_EC_STYLE said:


> decided on moving the noids, they fit perfect right here


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> looking great homie you doing a polished intake on that motor?


naw this intake is plastic, cant polish it. its gonna be painted for now


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

BEEN A GOOD WEEKEND

PICKED UP MY BATTS FRIDAY WHEN I GOT OFF WORK










GOT CRACKIN ON THE REST OF THE BATTERY RACK THIS AFTERNOON





























WELDED IN THE BATT HOLD DOWN NUTS










GOT SOME 2/0 WELDING CABLE PRECUT










AND I ENDED UP HERE TONIGHT, A COUPLE MORE WIRES AND SOME JUICE BE READY TO TEST EM OUT PRETTY SOON :h5:


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Lookin damn good bro


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

looking good bro clean set up you gonna have it ready for street dreamz picnic down ur way….:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

biggie84 said:


> Lookin damn good bro


Thanks :h5:



LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> looking good bro clean set up you gonna have it ready for street dreamz picnic down ur way….:thumbsup:


naw wont be ready by then. I don't have a date to be ready, i'm just steadily making progress even if its mid winter when its done


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

good progress homie. :thumbsup: keep up the good work.


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Thanks :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> naw wont be ready by then. I don't have a date to be ready, i'm just steadily making progress even if its mid winter when its done


thats whats up bro i know it will be a clean street car built right when it does make it out...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

infamous704 said:


> good progress homie. :thumbsup: keep up the good work.





LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> thats whats up bro i know it will be a clean street car built right when it does make it out...



Thanks she's getting there!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MORE GOODIES COMING IN

CAMARO OIL PAN KIT, WITH FILTER, TRAY, BOLTS, GASKETS, AND DIPSTICK/TUBE
FROM WWW.SUPERCHEVYPERFORMANCE.COM



















TRANNY X MEMBER FROM S&P


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:nicoderm::h5:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Make sure u get s&p motor mounts to go with the trans crossmember


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

cool thanks


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

coming along good


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks homie, cant wait to drive it!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Motor, transmission, intake, and oil pan painted ready for assembly


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Motor, transmission, intake, and oil pan painted ready for assembly


 chevy orange :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Motor, transmission, intake, and oil pan painted ready for assembly


you gonna have it out this summer? looks like you fast tracking


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> chevy orange :thumbsup:


yes siiirrrrr :h5:



regal ryda said:


> you gonna have it out this summer? looks like you fast tracking


Naw big homie she wont be out this summer, still got paint, interior, stereo , all new chrome etc etc lol 

my goal is Carl Casper next year we are going to take that 20 hour round trip, no trailer!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Heres a good link for torque specs if anyone is looking for them 

http://www.ls1howto.com/index.php?category=1


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:thumbsup:looks good


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Blocky77 said:


> :thumbsup:looks good


thanks homie :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Firewall and dash primed tonight


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

MOTOR @ TRAN LOOKING GOOD I SEE YOU ARE MAKING SOME PROGRESS:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks rob, you need to send me some pics of your tre!!!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Firewall and dash primed tonight


almost ready for paint :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ask and you shall receive!!!!




























havent done the dash yet, still need to block and reprime a couple small dings to be fixed


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

so the color you rolin with is......


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> so the color you rolin with is......





Black on black on black, Ferrari Black. its the sexiest combination when i sit back and look at it, i'll get back to wild colors with my rag


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

DO YO THANG HOMIE:h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

and you know this!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Black on black on black, Ferrari Black. its the sexiest combination when i sit back and look at it, i'll get back to wild colors with my rag


thats cool one of the homies out here has that combo and its killer....:thumbsup: love a murdered out ride, the hearts red though right...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> thats cool one of the homies out here has that combo and its killer....:thumbsup: love a murdered out ride, the hearts red though right...


naw dawg its chevrolet orange


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> naw dawg its chevrolet orange


still a perfect blend


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)

looking great im thinking of going black on mine with red interior.


----------



## BLACK CHERRY (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

BLACK CHERRY said:


> View attachment 520488


nice homie do the damn thang!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> ask and you shall receive!!!!


aw shit thats whats up


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

looking right!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks homies :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Since there was a lot of over spray from the body work on the frame, and the black I picked out was ALOT deeper than the black on the frame and belly, i chose to pop the body off today, repaint the frame and suspension to make everything uniform, and raptor bed liner on the belly

you can see the difference of the black on the front half of the frames vs the back half


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Ciscos63ht said:


> Looking good





regal ryda said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn bro u did it again making it look easy looks good man


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> Damn bro u did it again making it look easy looks good man



hahaha thanks homie sometimes i wish i had just bought a done ride so i would be riding by now lol but i'm gonna finish this one before i start anything else!


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Getting it in D!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> hahaha thanks homie sometimes i wish i had just bought a done ride so i would be riding by now lol but i'm gonna finish this one before i start anything else!


Thats Whats up bro well look at this way atleast it will be done the way u want it keep up the good work...i might have to take a drive out there and vet some lessons lol..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Has anyone used these manifolds on an impala? I'm thinkin on using these since they have the look that I'm going for


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

HA ITS STAN LOOKING GOOD YOU GOING TO BE FINISH SOON HAVEYOU THOUGHT ABOUT HEADER CHROME OR THE CERAMIC COATED ONES :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Sup Stan! hope to be done within the next few months  i'm going with the titanium ceramic coated manifolds that i posted above, going for a different look, more like a modern engine but looks like an old stock 327


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Give yalls opinion, Corsa or Flowmaster Super 44's? (please dont be biased to flowmaster if youve never heard of Corsa!)


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Corsa


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

I'M SO PROUD THAT YOU SEEN THE LIGHT HAHAHAHAHAHA 63's ARE MUCH BETTER


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

milkbone said:


> I'M SO PROUD THAT YOU SEEN THE LIGHT HAHAHAHAHAHA 63's ARE MUCH BETTER


i still have a 64 rag! (for now lol)


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Belly undercoated


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

I love my flowmasters sound


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> I love my flowmasters sound


most definately on an old school sbc, but these LS motors have a little different tone to them, but Flows still sound good


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Belly undercoated


did you use the raptor again?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> did you use the raptor again?


yes sir, i love that shit on the belly


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> yes sir, i love that shit on the belly


I'm going to have to get busy on my car so I can use it, looks great and would be an awesome worry free undercoating.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

DrPhilMadeMeDoIt said:


> I'm going to have to get busy on my car so I can use it, looks great and would be an awesome worry free undercoating.


yeah i plan to road test it real soon!


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

belly looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

hurry up and paint.......(in my korean voice) lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

vouges17 said:


> belly looking good :thumbsup:



Thanks homie :h5:



regal ryda said:


> hurry up and paint.......(in my korean voice) lol


10-4!


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

LOOKS GOOD BRO WHEN U PLANNING ON PAINTING IT...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> LOOKS GOOD BRO WHEN U PLANNING ON PAINTING IT...


it will be a couple more months before paint. I would paint it myself if I wasn't going black, but since it is I know my limitations and as long and straigt as this car is I want it right, not just ok!

plus i still have to paitn the frame, put the body back on, put the motor in, wire it up, get the brakes going, have the exhaust put on, yada yada yada before she sees paint


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

put the motor in wire it up and pull it back out so your firewall gets done with the car.....unless its already done


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

click back a couple pages, firewall/cowl is a done deal :h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> click back a couple pages, firewall/cowl is a done deal :h5:


That's Wuts up I did my firewall before I installed but now I want it body color


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> That's Wuts up I did my firewall before I installed but now I want it body color


DO IT!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> yes sir, i love that shit on the belly


That raptor liner is some nice shit fill shake shoot lol. I just used it on the inside of my floors but when I flip the car over I going to shoot the belly of mine with the tintable version since it will be on the streets


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

big C said:


> That raptor liner is some nice shit fill shake shoot lol. I just used it on the inside of my floors but when I flip the car over I going to shoot the belly of mine with the tintable version since it will be on the streets



yeah i used the tintable one on my vert, it matches perfect :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

frame repainted










Frame back under the car










second time around, the motor finally goes in


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Looks good coming together nicely


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Coming together smoothly!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NICE HOMIE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks, homies :h5:Skim imma get with you for some Krum chrome after paint


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

.....


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

looks sexy bro (no **** )


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homie :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Harness/PCM/Lockup kit/MOunting Bracket from PSI


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Nice


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

couple shots of the undercarriage


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

all i gotta do now is everything


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Raptor made it look show room fresh.


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

Hella fresh! The undies so so clean


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

LOOKING NICE D YOU GOING TO DONE SOON GOING TO PAINT AFTER WHILE:thumbsup: O KEEP THE PIC COMING TO GIVE SOME POINTERS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Raptor made it look show room fresh.






Zoom said:


> Hella fresh! The undies so so clean


thanks homie :h5:



ROB327 said:


> LOOKING NICE D YOU GOING TO DONE SOON GOING TO PAINT AFTER WHILE:thumbsup: O KEEP THE PIC COMING TO GIVE SOME POINTERS


whats up Stan! you might still have my old number hit me on the PM


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm selling my brake booster/mastercyl/prop valve combo. Its an 8", and I need a 7" to clear the coil packs. I found this out AFTER I just painted it too


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MID LENGTH HEADERS FROM BRP HOTRODS. decided to go with these because of the rear dump, mid length design with ball and socket collector. wasn't too crazy on the collector on the cast manifolds from hooker


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

them headers look real nice!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:thumbsup:

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homies just tryna build a decent ride for the streets


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

next stop will be the new Dakota Dash for 63/64, a little different twist from the digital gauges everyone else is running. I like to be a little different from the rest










should match up pretty nice with the chevy orange motor/black paint scheme i'm going with


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> next stop will be the new Dakota Dash for 63/64, a little different twist from the digital gauges everyone else is running. I like to be a little different from the rest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the one I have in my 64 u will lik it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> :uh: :thumbsup:


Thanks  cant wait to see your 4 finished, its lookin tight! 



Mr Impala said:


> That's the one I have in my 64 u will lik it


cool, I know if its in your 64 it must be a good choice :h5:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Nice build!!! setup looks sweet, black on black:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thaks bro


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Looking good bro. Great choice on the headers


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

looking good


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

car is coming along very nice man good choice on the color combination. TTT!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homies! I think next tiem i do an LS swap will buy everything from BRP, good customer service, fast shipping, the guys on teh phone seemed knowledgable about what they were selling


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

from where brp


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> from where brp


yeah, just the hardware like mounts, headers, etc. PSI has everything else electrically, even a tune up kit with 02 sensors



CHUCC said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

GETTIN DOWN "D"


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

Lookin good D. at this rate youll be on the streets before me!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

milkbone said:


> GETTIN DOWN "D"



:h5:



WstSideLincoln said:


> Lookin good D. at this rate youll be on the streets before me!


shyt i wish, it still has to go down to Johns for paint and interior. then all new chrome, all new glass, power windows, blah blah blah lol


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

WHAT UP D I STILL GOT YOUR # I WILL HIT YOU UP SOON BEEN TRYING MAKE SOME HEAD WAY ON MY 63 BUT SLOW PROGRESS BUT I SEE YOU HAVE BIG JUMP ON ME:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

check your pm dogg, Ive got a new number since the last time we talked


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good homie looking good


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Ttt for the homie


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

WHAT UP D IT STAN I GOT YOUR NEW # AND WILL CALL YOU SOON BEEN A BAD MONTH NO NEW PICTURES KEEP THE PIC COMING


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homies,

STAN! whats up brotha! NO new pics worth posting, just little stuff, just trying to get thismoney right to buy the accessory kit and get it off to paint


----------



## abelblack65 (Jun 13, 2005)

Engine iz nice!

U have made some xcellent progress!!!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Ls is lookin good, any updated pic of the swap?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

abelblack65 said:


> Engine iz nice!
> 
> U have made some xcellent progress!!!


thanks!!! Just tryna puta clean ride back in the streets 



flaked85 said:


> :h5:


sup my ninja :h5:



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> Ls is lookin good, any updated pic of the swap?


thanks homie! nothin new right, been busy with work and family. should have some real updates pretty soon tho


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Ttt for the.homie and his build


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks for the bump homie!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Holley LS Brackets came in today :h5:

These are for the Sanden compressor. I like this kit because it is very affordable, and keeps the stock cast appearance like I'm going for




















going to get the GMPP kit for all of the accessories next


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

threw the brackets on right quick to get an idea of how it sets in the engine bay


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that engine is gonna be an eye catcher when your done, nice work! would like to put one in mine one day


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

DAMN THAT LS MOTOR LOOKS SWEET MAN THAT LOOKS GOOD D KEEP UP YHE WORK


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

MAN I MISS SPELLED THE GOOD WORK SORRY


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> that engine is gonna be an eye catcher when your done, nice work! would like to put one in mine one day





ROB327 said:


> DAMN THAT LS MOTOR LOOKS SWEET MAN THAT LOOKS GOOD D KEEP UP YHE WORK



Thanks homies, getting there slowly. Gotta get it runnin so I can get it painted


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

chased all the threads, mounted the brackets and water pump this weekend


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Changed the flanged bolts out to add a little detail


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking great!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Engine is looking great! Few questions if you dont mind..what brake booster are you going to have to use to clear coils? Are you going with vette covers? if so will they also clear the booster or will they have to be trimmed?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

johner956 said:


> Engine is looking great! Few questions if you dont mind..what brake booster are you going to have to use to clear coils? Are you going with vette covers? if so will they also clear the booster or will they have to be trimmed?


Thanks homie  I am going to get a 7" booster kit. i had the 8" booster that came with the car, and it hit the coild packs. Seems the 7" will clear just fine. Should have one in a cple more weeks


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks bro...badass build,I love them 63s..:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

i'm not sure about the covers, maybe someone else reading this can chime in. But I do plan on running them , ive heard you have to trim them to fit, but I haven't done it for myself so I cant say for sure


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> chased all the threads, mounted the brackets and water pump this weekend


looking good homie


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks bro :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

RAN THE WIRE HARNESS THROUGH THE FIREWALL










GMPP KIT CAME IN, MOUNTED IT ALL UP TONIGHT, I'M GONNA GET THE A/C COMPRESSOR WITH THE VINTAGE AIR KIT


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

NICE!!!...BRO...GOOD JOB!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good luc on this build:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

gona be nice all hearing it run the first time!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks homies!!! yeah I cant wait to get this thing running, been enough money so far!


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: motor looks cool with that stock look.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homie, thats what I was going for


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

HYDRO BOOST!!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice progress!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks bro!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

bracket to adapt the hydroboost to my firewall cam in today!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like your buildin a lowlow with that lowrod flavor to it, updated but still olschool !!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> looks like your buildin a lowlow with that lowrod flavor to it, updated but still olschool !!!!!!:thumbsup:


yeah tryin a little different flava!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> threw the brackets on right quick to get an idea of how it sets in the engine bay



LOOKS GREAT,WISH I HAD IT......


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks bro, it can be yours for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

Looking good. Looks like you need to be on big wheels with all that power.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

chairmnofthboard said:


> Looking good. Looks like you need to be on big wheels with all that power.


thanks, i dont think shes gonna get them tho!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I need some help, does anyone have measuerments where to cut holes for the dash vents???


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

D YOU GOING TO BE RIDING A.C . KEEPING COOL IN YOUR 63 SS


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ROB327 said:


> D YOU GOING TO BE RIDING A.C . KEEPING COOL IN YOUR 63 SS


Yes sir!!!!

This just in tonight!!!!!










i dont like the look of the aftermarket vents, the stock vents look better, since they come witht he kit I guess I'll hang them on teh wall or something lol


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKIN GOOD "D"


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Sup Wayne :biggrin: where ya been?


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

YOU GO D


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

after 2 trips to advanced auto, finally got the right belt


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> bracket to adapt the hydroboost to my firewall cam in today!


What did the hydro boost come out of?


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> after 2 trips to advanced auto, finally got the right belt


Looking good!:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

SIX1RAG said:


> What did the hydro boost come out of?


03-06 Silverado 2500


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

mrjones_012003 said:


> Looking good!:thumbsup:


Thanks homie :h5:


----------



## eye mechanic (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow, this is going to a clean car


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> 03-06 Silverado 2500


Thanks


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Radiator came in, I love it. All aluminum, but still has the factory looking ribs on top and the cut out for the 500 steering box, perfect for my application


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't know how I missed your topic but you're doing a bad ass build! Keep it up, it's looking real good.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks :h5:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> after 2 trips to advanced auto, finally got the right belt


:wow:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn D, do work boy!!!


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks great homie!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Venom62 said:


> Damn D, do work boy!!!


and you know this :h5:



cln84703 said:


> Looks great homie!


Thanks homie!!! holla at me when you come through


----------



## oldsoul (Jun 20, 2009)

I really dig this build,quality work bro'.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

oldsoul said:


> I really dig this build,quality work bro'.


Thanks bro


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Dash vent and duct came in from the homie Catalyzed :h5:










500 Steering box came in this week too :biggrin:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Dash vent and duct came in from the homie Catalyzed :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good choice on the 500.


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE GOOD SHIT D CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS THING OUT NEXT YEAR IN THE STREETS!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

where did you get your radiator from? Nice progress!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> after 2 trips to advanced auto, finally got the right belt


GONNA BE HURTIN EM D:h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> BUMP FOR THE HOMIE GOOD SHIT D CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS THING OUT NEXT YEAR IN THE STREETS!!!!:thumbsup:


:h5:



mrjones_012003 said:


> where did you get your radiator from? Nice progress!


Thanks 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/330569404377?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649



flaked85 said:


> GONNA BE HURTIN EM D:h5:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

YOU GETTING HER DONE FAST D KEEP UP THE PROGRESS AND KEEP THE PIC COMING .


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks Stan!!!! Summer is coming and its time to cruise!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Put in some work the last couple nights. Got the condenser and radiator mounted. drilled out the power steering mount holes and mounted the 500 steering box




























GOING TO HAVE TO HAVE CUSTOM LINES MADE TO CLEAR RIGHT HERE, AND ALSO SINCE I'M RUNNING HYDROBOOST. I FORSEE SEVERAL TRIPS TO THE HYDRAULIC SHOP SMH


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

DRILLED THE HOLE , INSTALLED GROMMET AND LINES


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

very nice build homie


----------



## doctahouse (Sep 10, 2004)

It's hard to tell from the pics but is the stepped rad really needed? Is that tranny fitting offset too?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

idk if its really "needed", I wasn't trying to take that chance so I bought it. Ive read that some peoples rad's would hit, and some people say their stock rad clears just fine. I believe it would hit just enough to where it would bug the shit out of me


----------



## Strcrsd (Feb 26, 2012)

Been watchin' this build from day 1. This is the best technical '63 build on the net, hands down. Keep it coming. Merry Christmas.


----------



## mr box (May 26, 2006)

where did you buy the bracket to adapt the hydroboost to the firewall did you need any vavles to make the brakes work rigth. you have drum drum or disc-drum


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Strcrsd said:


> Been watchin' this build from day 1. This is the best technical '63 build on the net, hands down. Keep it coming. Merry Christmas.


Thanks bro Merry Christmas!! :h5:



mr box said:


> where did you buy the bracket to adapt the hydroboost to the firewall did you need any vavles to make the brakes work rigth. you have drum drum or disc-drum


Here is where I bought the bracket from

http://www.ebay.com/itm/55-56-57-Chevy-Hydroboost-Mounting-Plate-/250506710011?
_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D27%26meid%3D4387626359390443693%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D1011%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D250506710011%26

they sell the fitings to adapt it over to AN6 fittings which I plan on getting to make things easier

i have disc/drum. I have not made it to the brakes yet, gotta get it running for the hydroboost to work. I'll be sure to post whatever it is I may go through hahaha


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TONY MONTANA said:


> very nice build homie


thanks homie


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

WHAT UP D NICE WORK HOPE YOU HAVE A MEERY CHISTMAS & HAPPY NEW TO YOU YOUR FAMILY STAN


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

happy New Year!!!!!!

Been spending a lot of time at the speed shop getting hoses, an6 fittings and stuff to run all of the hydro boost and ps lines










Mounted the cooler for the power steering/hydroboost system. even has the an6 fittings braised on so no screw clamps here


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

Loving this build. real driver right here.









looks like that hose isnt going straight in. hopefully no leaks?

maybe extend that verticle pipe and shorten the horizontal

looking forward to seeing this finished


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

leg46y said:


> Loving this build. real driver right here.
> 
> View attachment 588477
> 
> ...


Thanks bro 

It's all pre bent from Vintage air with the template on where to drill the holes in the core support for the grommet. It won't leak, I checked the mating surfaces before tightening them down and it all lines up good


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

I c u D:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

THUGGNASTY said:


> :thumbsup:


What's up homie :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Venom62 said:


> I c u D:thumbsup:


:nicoderm: sup homie


----------



## Ciscos63ht (Mar 14, 2012)

Clean ttt


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> happy New Year!!!!!!
> 
> Been spending a lot of time at the speed shop getting hoses, an6 fittings and stuff to run all of the hydro boost and ps lines
> 
> ...


nice work! The cars coming along real nice!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Ciscos63ht said:


> Clean ttt


Thanks 



Tage said:


> nice work! The cars coming along real nice!


Thanks bro, how's ur ride coming?!?!?!


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Got this in from cpp today, but I don't like the look with the zinc plating and all. If someone wants I it's for sale, I paid 115 shipped for it. I've found some aluminum non polished master cylinders that will look better with my setup.


----------



## oneblock (Jan 8, 2013)

love th3 63 and 64 impalas!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

It's lookin sharp


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homies


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Been away since the holidays and birthdays low me down this time of year. Anyways I'm back in full swing now. Bought a stock ls1 fuel rail with injectors, but the fuel rail is directly in front of #5 coil pck, so I'll have to get an aftermarket fuel rail, at least I have the injectors lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Mounted the evaporator box










Now I had to find a space to mount the ECM, man it's tight under the dash now


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

haven't been in here for a minute, things looking good D


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn bro u gettin it good shit hope to see it out this year bump for the homie


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homies. It will be out late summer, gonna be in paint for a few months Pat from Individuals is gonna spray it for me


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

That's what's up bro looking forward to it


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## DJ63 (Jun 22, 2003)

Can you post some more pics of the ac set up. Is there anything that goes through the firewall? How much room does it take under the dash. 



64_EC_STYLE said:


> Mounted the evaporator box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MikeJones (Feb 15, 2008)

Bad azz LS build homie, Mad props.:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Got this in from cpp today, but I don't like the look with the zinc plating and all. If someone wants I it's for sale, I paid 115 shipped for it. I've found some aluminum non polished master cylinders that will look better with my setup.


hno:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

You're bringing this venerable warrior into the modern age!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homie, been gettig my grind on in my abscence on here, getting my paint money together.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


>



Damn! that's a lot of great work bro!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice sheet metal work!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOVE DEM 63'S


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> Damn! that's a lot of great work bro!


Thanks homie :h5:



npazzin said:


> nice sheet metal work!


:h5: thanks, its alot of work!!



milkbone said:


> LOVE DEM 63'S



and you know this, I might have to change my screen name lol


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Thanks homie :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:

HOW ARE YOU DOING HOMIE


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

I c u getting busy D!!!!


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Venom62 said:


> I c u getting busy D!!!!


 really busy my car next.. sup Dee


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Damn, never looked at this post, you doing right almost the way i want to do my 63, i will be following this build


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

BUMP FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

dee let me hold the 65 rag frame.. lol


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

A Dee whats the Sand Stone Color on the 63s see if you has a pic of it thanks


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Ox-Roxs said:


> dee let me hold the 65 rag frame.. lol


Suuuuurrrreee as long as I get to hold that 65 in my driveway :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> Damn, never looked at this post, you doing right almost the way i want to do my 63, i will be following this build


Thanks!



Venom62 said:


> I c u getting busy D!!!!



Yeah man really busy, getting ready to send this thing over to Pat!


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Suuuuurrrreee as long as I get to hold that 65 in my driveway :biggrin:


 lol you dont want the thing..lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

looks good


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

Quality work at its best!! Great job!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Good build!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks fellas, should be bumping the key really soon, then off to paint:x:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Well after dragging my feet in this fuel rail issue, I feel dumb as hell.... I bought an aftermarket fuel rail, which I didn't want to cuz they look too aftermarket for what I'm going for, anyways tonite I decided to google my issue and plenty other people ran into this issue. So learn from my mistakes!!!!!! If you're running a 5.3 and and ls1 intake with stock ls1 fuel rail, make sure you either run camaro coil packs, aftermarket fuel rail, or simply persuade the line like many others did thati read up on. I was able to turn it around so the fuel inlet is on the passenger side by the stock fuel line, and gently bent the line with a spark plug socket not to crimp it, and wala!!!!












Now I have a $200 fuel rail coming that I don't need....that makes for about a total of $600 of shit I bought that ended up not needing...


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Well after dragging my feet in this fuel rail issue, I feel dumb as hell.... I bought an aftermarket fuel rail, which I didn't want to cuz they look too aftermarket for what I'm going for, anyways tonite I decided to google my issue and plenty other people ran into this issue. So learn from my mistakes!!!!!! If you're running a 5.3 and and ls1 intake with stock ls1 fuel rail, make sure you either run camaro coil packs, aftermarket fuel rail, or simply persuade the line like many others did thati read up on. I was able to turn it around so the fuel inlet is on the passenger side by the stock fuel line, and gently bent the line with a spark plug socket not to crimp it, and wala!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:facepalm:we've all done that, I bought a 20 count bag of 1/2 diameter battery cable ends and learned half of them are too large so I just ordered 10 3/8 ends


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

caprice on dz said:


> :facepalm:we've all done that, I bought a 20 count bag of 1/2 diameter battery cable ends and learned half of them are too large so I just ordered 10 3/8 ends


Yup what a feeling lol


Now I need a Good 37deg flaring tool for the fuel line to adapt the an6 fittings


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD "D" CANT WAIT TO SEE HER FINISHED


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

caprice on dz said:


> :facepalm:we've all done that, I bought a 20 count bag of 1/2 diameter battery cable ends and learned half of them are too large so I just ordered 10 3/8 ends


Tats for sure...


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Well after dragging my feet in this fuel rail issue, I feel dumb as hell.... I bought an aftermarket fuel rail, which I didn't want to cuz they look too aftermarket for what I'm going for, anyways tonite I decided to google my issue and plenty other people ran into this issue. So learn from my mistakes!!!!!! If you're running a 5.3 and and ls1 intake with stock ls1 fuel rail, make sure you either run camaro coil packs, aftermarket fuel rail, or simply persuade the line like many others did thati read up on. I was able to turn it around so the fuel inlet is on the passenger side by the stock fuel line, and gently bent the line with a spark plug socket not to crimp it, and wala!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats what happens when you build , sometimes it's like that


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Well after dragging my feet in this fuel rail issue, I feel dumb as hell.... I bought an aftermarket fuel rail, which I didn't want to cuz they look too aftermarket for what I'm going for, anyways tonite I decided to google my issue and plenty other people ran into this issue. So learn from my mistakes!!!!!! If you're running a 5.3 and and ls1 intake with stock ls1 fuel rail, make sure you either run camaro coil packs, aftermarket fuel rail, or simply persuade the line like many others did thati read up on. I was able to turn it around so the fuel inlet is on the passenger side by the stock fuel line, and gently bent the line with a spark plug socket not to crimp it, and wala!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BALLER:h5:


----------



## 64 For Life (Mar 19, 2013)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Well after dragging my feet in this fuel rail issue, I feel dumb as hell.... I bought an aftermarket fuel rail, which I didn't want to cuz they look too aftermarket for what I'm going for, anyways tonite I decided to google my issue and plenty other people ran into this issue. So learn from my mistakes!!!!!! If you're running a 5.3 and and ls1 intake with stock ls1 fuel rail, make sure you either run camaro coil packs, aftermarket fuel rail, or simply persuade the line like many others did thati read up on. I was able to turn it around so the fuel inlet is on the passenger side by the stock fuel line, and gently bent the line with a spark plug socket not to crimp it, and wala!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate when that happens, I buy alot of shit to and end up not using it. Just pisses you of cause that money could of went to something else. :facepalm:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Mounted the evaporator box
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam it gets real tight under the dash for real! which vintage air kit is that? Is it a universal kit?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Tage said:


> dam it gets real tight under the dash for real! which vintage air kit is that? Is it a universal kit?


its not universal, its specific for 1963 Impala, you can buy it for AC or NON AC car. I bought the kit for the NON AC car, then found all the OG AC vents, so i have a couple pieces to buy to adapt it to the OG vents. The plastic louvers that comein teh NON AC kit didn't suit my taste when i looked at in the car, so i went on a search and found the OG vents


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> its not universal, its specific for 1963 Impala, you can buy it for AC or NON AC car. I bought the kit for the NON AC car, then found all the OG AC vents, so i have a couple pieces to buy to adapt it to the OG vents. The plastic louvers that comein teh NON AC kit didn't suit my taste when i looked at in the car, so i went on a search and found the OG vents


so you going to cut out the dash for the two side vents?
this is something ive always wanted to see get done, and do it myself


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

leg46y said:


> so you going to cut out the dash for the two side vents?
> this is something ive always wanted to see get done, and do it myself


I think shibby cut his dash for a/c vents. Check out his build. He had pics


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

leg46y said:


> so you going to cut out the dash for the two side vents?
> this is something ive always wanted to see get done, and do it myself


X2!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

leg46y said:


> so you going to cut out the dash for the two side vents?
> this is something ive always wanted to see get done, and do it myself


Yup, just keep an eye out its coming :h5:


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Yup, just keep an eye out its coming :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

WHAT UP D 63 COMING A LONG NICE KEEP UP US POSTED:thumbsup:


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> its not universal, its specific for 1963 Impala, you can buy it for AC or NON AC car. I bought the kit for the NON AC car, then found all the OG AC vents, so i have a couple pieces to buy to adapt it to the OG vents. The plastic louvers that comein teh NON AC kit didn't suit my taste when i looked at in the car, so i went on a search and found the OG vents


great info thanks! i have the OG AC vents off an 63 SS car. I was going to try to use a universal vintage air kit and piece it together from their catalog So I dont end up with all the un-necessary parts that comes with the 63 kit that i wont use. Think thats a good idea?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Tage said:


> great info thanks! i have the OG AC vents off an 63 SS car. I was going to try to use a universal vintage air kit and piece it together from their catalog So I dont end up with all the un-necessary parts that comes with the 63 kit that i wont use. Think thats a good idea?


No i think thats a bad idea. I would buy the specific kit for an AC car. There wont be any left over parts. The kits are on point, not like most where stuff doesn't fit. The mistake I made is I bought the NON AC kit, then decided to go to OG AC, so i have a couplpe more stuff to buy. If you have all the OG stuff, just buy the kit for AC car. Something to think about is the firewall. If you haven't already, you may wanna go ahead and buy the kit, and use the template to shave it into your firewall because the way it bolts on is ugly. looks like an after thought. So now I have to grind up a freshly painted firewall LOL i tried to sell myself on it, but its just ugly, like the NOn AC vent louver, ugly LOL


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ROB327 said:


> WHAT UP D 63 COMING A LONG NICE KEEP UP US POSTED:thumbsup:


Sup homie!!!!!!!!!! thanks bro, still waitin to see your tre!!!!


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

Lookin good D.


----------



## Emailad4me773 (Feb 19, 2012)

Good Build :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks homies :h5:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

looking good homie


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT:h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the bump! Been working like crazy haven't been on here lately, gonna be taking a vacation here soon. Going to get the motor fired up and checked out, then take it all back out and off to paint


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

:thumbsup:


64_EC_STYLE said:


> Thanks for the bump! Been working like crazy haven't been on here lately, gonna be taking a vacation here soon. Going to get the motor fired up and checked out, then take it all back out and off to paint


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Just ordered my fuel pump and regulator, its almost time to fire this thing up!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Sick build bro I hope I see it at the scrapehouse picnic


----------



## jrod6676 (Sep 10, 2012)

Post more pics


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nothin worth postin right now


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> Sick build bro I hope I see it at the scrapehouse picnic


Thanks homie, not gonna make it by then. have toooo much left to do. no substitutes on this ride, this time around I'm goign to do what I want on this ride, not my usual "it will do for now" lol


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Thanks homie, not gonna make it by then. have toooo much left to do. no substitutes on this ride, this time around I'm goign to do what I want on this ride, not my usual "it will do for now" lol


I know what u mean bro I'm pushing to bring out a big body by than text me I want to show u a dash I paint see what u think 8082218799


----------



## don.caio (Dec 12, 2011)

nice job man, put more pics...dons stop hehe


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:rimshot:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

ttt for the homie anything new yet bro


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks for the bump, not yet bro. Deer totaled my daily, had to buy another daily so that dipped into my paint funds, should be going to paint end of June


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

TTT for the 63


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

bump for the homie hope to see some things soon lol hard luck on the daily hope everything else is good….


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> bump for the homie hope to see some things soon lol hard luck on the daily hope everything else is good….


LOL thanks homie, setbacks suck but I'm still full speed ahead!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

......


----------



## leg46y (Nov 24, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Up for sale, yeah I know. No drivetrain or setup, rolling chassis only 6500k firm, no trades I have enough cars lol


:facepalm:
for real?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

leg46y said:


> :facepalm:
> for real?


not anymore, worked up the scratch i needed. Moving on!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> not anymore, worked up the scratch i needed. Moving on!


hno::drama:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

:sprint:


----------



## sickthree (Apr 4, 2004)

learning lots about the lsx conversion from this thread. Thanks


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

sickthree said:


> learning lots about the lsx conversion from this thread. Thanks


No prob brotha, I'm just putting out everythign that I learned to help someone else from my mistakes and mishaps lol!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

ANYONE READING THIS HAVE A STOCK AC CAR AND CAN GIVE ME ATEMPLATE FOR THE AC VENTS?!?!?!?!?


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

I can hook you up I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

impalaserg said:


> I can hook you up I'll do it tomorrow.


Thanks homie, I need it bad!!!!!!


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

I sent the email let me know if you got it.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

I got it homie, I'm going to print them out when I get to work tomorrow!, thanks for the help!!!¡


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> I got it homie, I'm going to print them out when I get to work tomorrow!, thanks for the help!!!¡


So have you cut your holes out yet? I am going to add a/c to my car but it is a non a/c version and am curios about this.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Not yet should be this weekend actually, I just printed the templates off today. Check back later this weekend!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

big C said:


> So have you cut your holes out yet? I am going to add a/c to my car but it is a non a/c version and am curios about this.


Shoutout to my homie Sergio for the reference pics and template. I might ruff cut this weekend and borrow a drum grinder from work to finish it up next week. I am going to take my time and slowly work my way inside out to make sure I don't open the hole too wide. But the templates Sergio sent line up with the reference photos pretty well. Send my your email and I'll forward them to you.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Anyone planning a vintage ac install here is a pic of the plate that comes with the kit. I don't like te look cuz you can still see the old heater hoses and heater box mount holes. So I'm going to shave my firewall and weld the studs on the inside of the firewall instead of though bolt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Cut the holes today. Tools for the job were 

Die grinder with cut off wheel and spiral band attachments, and air saw


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

WHAT UP D ITS STAN GOT THAT 63 LOOKING NICE KEEP UP THE PROGRESS


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

My dawg back on the imply again:h5:


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

Looks like the templates worked !!! NICE


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks homies, its getting closer. next is installt his fuel pump, get it running smooth before i take it back out for paint. I dont want any surprises after Pat paints it LOL


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Front fuel line connected. Bought 37deg flaring tool and adapted the an6 to the front to rear fuel line


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Ok so I just bought this tank. Bought the msd fuel pump kit and didn't like the pump. Had push on fittings too much of headache to adapt to an6. I can still use the filter/regulator that came in the kit though.

Bought this tank so everything would fit under the car neater and wouldn't have to hear a fuckin external pump, sounds like the air compressors on bag kits I hate em

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1961-64-Che...d=100033&prg=1011&rk=2&rkt=4&sd=310669308785&


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:drama::h5:


----------



## WstSideLincoln (Feb 8, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Tank will be here tomorrow almost time to bump key


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump for the homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:run:ttt


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Tank came in, nice quality tank. Has a silver painted finish


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so have you sat in it an made the "vroom vroom" sounds? lol you gona have to post a vid of the first time fire up! did you take it some where to have the oil pressurized/pre lube the motor?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> so have you sat in it an made the "vroom vroom" sounds? lol you gona have to post a vid of the first time fire up! did you take it some where to have the oil pressurized/pre lube the motor?


No no seat of the pants just yet! I pulled all the spark plugs and used a spray lube my race budies use all the time. spray all the cylinders. let it set for a couple days, pull plugs rotate by hand relube again. i did this for a couple weeks. so the plugs will be shot on the first fire


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ive been told you only have to do that on brand new engines, but better safe than sorry


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> ive been told you only have to do that on brand new engines, but better safe than sorry


yup!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Tank assembled


















Need to rotate the pump it sits directly in front of the strap location










Gonna mount the filter/regulator right inside frame rail close to the tank


----------



## 63truspox (Jul 17, 2013)

ttt


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Lookin good


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

WHAT UP IT STAN YOU MAKING GOOD PROGRESS KEEP UP LOOKING GOOD


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Fire it up yet?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> Fire it up yet?


not yet. gotta mountt he filter, then plumb it and run the pump wire to the rear. not a lot of time right now, but she's getting there slowly


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:run:id be loosin my mind!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

A COUPLE OF HOMIES HAVE ASKED FOR COMPLETE LISTS WITHOUT READING THROUGH 10 PAGES. SO HERES A LIST OF WHAT I HAVE DONE ON MY CONVERSION. KEEP IN MIND THERE ARE SEVERAL WAYS TO DO THIS SWAP, SOME MORE EXPENSIVE AND SOME LESS. BUT THIS IS WHAT I DID


HERES A QUICK RUN DOWN OF WHAT I'VE BEEN KEEPING TRACK OF THAT I USED ON MY CONVERSION. KEEO IN MIND I BOUGHT THE MSD FUEL PUMP KIT BEFORE I BOUGHT THE EFI TANK. SO YOU CAN GO EITHER ROUTE. BUT IF YOU BUY THE EFI TANK, ALL YOU NEED IS THE CORVETTE FILTER/REGULATOR. I HAVE AN EXTERNAL WALBORO FUEL PUMP FOR THIS SWAP IF ANYONE WANTS IT. $100 SHIPPED. THERES ALSO OTHER BRACKET OPTIONS IF YOU HAVE THE ACCESSORIES ALREADY. I DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING. SO THERES OPTIONS TO SAVE SOME $$$ IF YOU HAVE THE ACCY'S ALREADY


*PART*
*DESCRIPTION*
*COST*
*RESOURCE*
TRANSMISSION
4L65E
$500.00
SOME GUY IN MD
MOTOR
5.3 LM7
$800.00
MAC 
MOTOR MOUNT ADAPTER
LS MOUNTS
$100.00
SPEEDWAY MOTORS
MOTOR MOUNTS
ENERGY
$80.00
ADVANCED AUTO
INTAKE
LS1 CAMARO
$40.00
VINCE MCALLISTER
ENGINE PAINT
SPRAY MAX PAINT
$50.00
STAPLES AUTOMOTIVE
TRANNY X MEMBER
4L65E S&P
$160.00
http://WWW.HOTRODLANE.CC
OIL PAN KIT
CAMARO
$270.00
WWW.SUPERCHEVYPERFORMANCE.COM
ECU
ECU
$200.00
WWW.PSICONVERSION.COM
WIRE HARNESS
WIRE HARNESS
$500.00
WWW.PSICONVERSION.COM
HOLLEY ACC BRACKETS
HOLLEY 20-132 WITH SPACERS 21-3
$350.00
JEGS
STARTER
TOUGH ONE
$200.00
ADVANCED AUTO
EFI TANK
TANK
$480.00
TANKS INC
MISC AN6 FITTINGS HOSES
$400.00
AED
TRANNY COOLER
$60.00
PERFORMANCE DYNAMICS
FUEL PUMP/REGULATOR
MSD PUMP AND REGULATOR W/ FITTINGS
$180.00
SPEEDWAY MOTORS
ACCESSORY DRIVE
ALT/PS PUMP, ETC
$800.00
WWW.SUPERCHEVYPERFORMANCE.COM
HEADERS
$500.00
BRP HOTRODS
WATER PUMP
CAMARO
$120.00
ADVANCED AUTO
FUEL RAIL
$150.00
EBAY
500 STEERING BOX
$380.00
CPP
RADIATOR
$300.00
EBAY
VINTAGE AC
AC KIT
1250
VINTAGE AC
TOTAL
$7,870.00


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> A COUPLE OF HOMIES HAVE ASKED FOR COMPLETE LISTS WITHOUT READING THROUGH 10 PAGES. SO HERES A LIST OF WHAT I HAVE DONE ON MY CONVERSION. KEEP IN MIND THERE ARE SEVERAL WAYS TO DO THIS SWAP, SOME MORE EXPENSIVE AND SOME LESS. BUT THIS IS WHAT I DID
> 
> 
> HERES A QUICK RUN DOWN OF WHAT I'VE BEEN KEEPING TRACK OF THAT I USED ON MY CONVERSION. KEEO IN MIND I BOUGHT THE MSD FUEL PUMP KIT BEFORE I BOUGHT THE EFI TANK. SO YOU CAN GO EITHER ROUTE. BUT IF YOU BUY THE EFI TANK, ALL YOU NEED IS THE CORVETTE FILTER/REGULATOR. I HAVE AN EXTERNAL WALBORO FUEL PUMP FOR THIS SWAP IF ANYONE WANTS IT. $100 SHIPPED. THERES ALSO OTHER BRACKET OPTIONS IF YOU HAVE THE ACCESSORIES ALREADY. I DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING. SO THERES OPTIONS TO SAVE SOME $$$ IF YOU HAVE THE ACCY'S ALREADY
> ...


Nice! This will help a lot of people out.


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> A COUPLE OF HOMIES HAVE ASKED FOR COMPLETE LISTS WITHOUT READING THROUGH 10 PAGES. SO HERES A LIST OF WHAT I HAVE DONE ON MY CONVERSION. KEEP IN MIND THERE ARE SEVERAL WAYS TO DO THIS SWAP, SOME MORE EXPENSIVE AND SOME LESS. BUT THIS IS WHAT I DID
> 
> 
> HERES A QUICK RUN DOWN OF WHAT I'VE BEEN KEEPING TRACK OF THAT I USED ON MY CONVERSION. KEEO IN MIND I BOUGHT THE MSD FUEL PUMP KIT BEFORE I BOUGHT THE EFI TANK. SO YOU CAN GO EITHER ROUTE. BUT IF YOU BUY THE EFI TANK, ALL YOU NEED IS THE CORVETTE FILTER/REGULATOR. I HAVE AN EXTERNAL WALBORO FUEL PUMP FOR THIS SWAP IF ANYONE WANTS IT. $100 SHIPPED. THERES ALSO OTHER BRACKET OPTIONS IF YOU HAVE THE ACCESSORIES ALREADY. I DIDN'T HAVE ANYTHING. SO THERES OPTIONS TO SAVE SOME $$$ IF YOU HAVE THE ACCY'S ALREADY
> ...


:shocked: that's whats up


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Hole drilled and tapped, mounted regulator to the frame


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks for the list!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

No prob homie :h5:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

i c u homie!!!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Hoses ran from tank to filter. Decided to go braided hose all the way to the front too


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

After reading your build and looking at the latest Lowrider Magazine, these LS conversions are looking nicer and nicer. Keep up the good work, Homie. Build is tight!


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Looking good bro


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks fellas. Finally bumped key today! I'll post a vid tomorrow when I have better internet service


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Thanks fellas. Finally bumped key today! I'll post a vid tomorrow when I have better internet service


hurry up and get that video up


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

oh how was the install with the psi harness, i havent figured out which harness to go with besides s&p. whats your input on that


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


64_EC_STYLE said:


> Thanks fellas. Finally bumped key today! I'll post a vid tomorrow when I have better internet service


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> oh how was the install with the psi harness, i havent figured out which harness to go with besides s&p. whats your input on that


too easy. it comes with diagram, plug everything in on the motor, connect a switched 12v, and a ground wire. Just make sure you have all proper ground connections spelled out in the directions. it has all the other wires for fuel pump, electric fans, anything you want. all you have to do is tell what you want when you order it. I even have the 13" 5.20 tire size calculated in the computer so it will display correctly when I connect my dakota dash to it



LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:h5:



CadillacTom said:


> After reading your build and looking at the latest Lowrider Magazine, these LS conversions are looking nicer and nicer. Keep up the good work, Homie. Build is tight!


Thanks homie


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=870734624293&l=2919605175249976672


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Sounds great!!


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Sounds great!!





MrLavish said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks :h5: Gas pedal and linkage is on the way, gonna pick up my transmission cooler lines and hydroboost lines tomorrow after work in the black nylon an6 hose like the fuel lines. Shifter and driveshaft will be next week. woohoo i'm getting closer to seeing some pavement!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Tranny and hydro boost lines hooked up. Next up is shifter, driveshaft, rad hoses and fan.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

i just ordered my headers i got about 4 weeks til they come from BRP


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> i just ordered my headers i got about 4 weeks til they come from BRP


sweet!!! Youll like them, you can feel the quality as soon as you take them out the box!


----------



## Ox-Roxs (Mar 9, 2006)

Sup Dee

Looks and sounds good


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Tranny and hydro boost lines hooked up. Next up is shifter, driveshaft, rad hoses and fan.


looking real nice bro!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks :h5: she's almost ready!


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Damn homie getting close good shit bro can't wait to see it


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Throttle cable and bracket came in




















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

Good stuff bro!! keep doing work bro!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homie I'm almost there!


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

What up d ! Look good ! Hit me up I lost you number


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Rad hoses on , fan installed, driveshaft in, gas pedal on, runnin good. I have a b&m shifter temporarily and I'm off to the exhaust shop!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=884373851173&l=3627163857168685282


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

What did u use for the shifter to work. So that the gear sector and trans work together


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> What did u use for the shifter to work. So that the gear sector and trans work together


Man I have a regular b and m shifter, angle with bolt hole to the pan and one to hold the cable, then a piece of plate good enough to get. The car in park reverse and neutral. Nothing safe enough for continued use just good enough to get on and off the trailer. I'm am going with shift works shifter on final assembly to work with the console.


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

sounds mean :thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> sounds mean :thumbsup:


Thanks, bout to get some real sound under it now :h5:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't wait to hear them mufflers


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> I can't wait to hear them mufflers


Me either. I'm so pissed right now cuz I found this kit right after my mufflers came in. Oh well. I want stainless exhaust. Guess I should've researched more so we I'll see.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/bor-100405/overview/


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Steering shaft came in today. Got it in and turns smooth with one finger. Night and day from the stock power steering. Haven't taken down the road yet, but sitting still I can feel the difference. Will never go back to stock over the 500 box


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

that 500 was awesome on my car til I juiced it, now it turns sooooo fuckin easy I'm all over the street, any dip groove or road imperfection I find it lol


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> that 500 was awesome on my car til I juiced it, now it turns sooooo fuckin easy I'm all over the street, any dip groove or road imperfection I find it lol




Hahahaha I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Movin on her own now. Pulled out the garage for a bit today!


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Great work!:h5:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

me and my homie are going to run the stainless exhaust now. couldn't find anyone that could do stainless locally and not hack up my undercarraige in the process


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Loking good homie:thumbsup:


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

1000 bucks for the exhaust seems like everything cost us either 500 or a thousand.
Now when u say the 500 gear box are u speaking on the 500 gear box the cpp sells or the original 600 rebuilt gear box that came in the gm cars. I got a cpp 500 gear box still thinking about rack and pinion tho


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> 1000 bucks for the exhaust seems like everything cost us either 500 or a thousand.
> Now when u say the 500 gear box are u speaking on the 500 gear box the cpp sells or the original 600 rebuilt gear box that came in the gm cars. I got a cpp 500 gear box still thinking about rack and pinion tho


Yeah it's 1000 bucks buts it's stainless, looks a lot better than the aluminized pipe, and borla gives it a million mile warranty. Unfortunately for me I found it after I bought my mufflers. After I bought the mufflers and exhaust piping and clamps and hangers I'm at 1000 bucks. Long story short i should've done more research before I pulled the trigger, but which is why I post my ups and downs so people can learn from my mistakes. Mangaflow also sells a stainless kit for cheaper around $680, but I'm partial to borla and corsa exhaust when it comes to LS motors.So I think it's worth it, plus it will look awesome, especially if you are going the extra mile with rack and pinion! Oh and I'm talking about the 500 box that CPP sells, it's awesome


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Here are the exhaust piping I bought for my car. I still have some custom fit piping to add to it because I don't like the mufflers hangin under the front floor pan


http://www.summitracing.com/parts/flo-817413/overview/
http://www.summitracing.com/parts/flo-81055/overview/

And some v clamps so I can take it all apart later if I have to. I'm not using the u clamps in the kits they always leak.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/sum-694250/overview/


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

So where are u going to run your muffler near the rear if not under the front floor pan? And im going to have to do some research and wait to hear how that exhaust sound which I was going to run stainless anyway. I just gotta fins someone to do custom exhaust since im running 22x10 tire on the rear with air bags and I want the exhaust to come out the back which is going to be very tight


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> So where are u going to run your muffler near the rear if not under the front floor pan? And im going to have to do some research and wait to hear how that exhaust sound which I was going to run stainless anyway. I just gotta fins someone to do custom exhaust since im running 22x10 tire on the rear with air bags and I want the exhaust to come out the back which is going to be very tight


yeah i'm going to tuck between the rear floor pan and rear end. I think its going to sound good. I've heard several borlas on ls motors and I love the way they sound. I'll post a vid when I'm done hopefully i have a good mic on my phone so you can get a quality video



heres where spintech put it back on the rear as well. i took some measurements and i think i can getmine back there too http://www.streetrodderweb.com/tech/1301sr_spintech_oval_tube_exhaust_systems/photo_10.html


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Classic auto air or vintage air? What did your research show. I want a custom kit to keep the firewall shaved with the digital controls. One wwhere the hose come out behind the fenders


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> Classic auto air or vintage air? What did your research show. I want a custom kit to keep the firewall shaved with the digital controls. One wwhere the hose come out behind the fenders


vintage air. you are going to have to bend the lines yourself for a custom fit. the one in the kit comes out in teh stock location. but the plate is cheesy. i highly suggest that you shave the firewall in this location because it looks unfinished with the plate they provide in the kit


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

I haven't figured oit which brand is better. And yeah that plate do look like crap. Im just unsure how to make it work just by looking at the picture I want the line to come out behind the fender


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> I haven't figured oit which brand is better. And yeah that plate do look like crap. Im just unsure how to make it work just by looking at the picture I want the line to come out behind the fender


You will have to buy a separate bulk head, locate it behind your fender. The run the heater hoses and ac lines from the unit to the bulk head, then from the bulk head to the compressor and heater fittings on the motor. The lines in the kit won't work because you will be locating them in a different spot than the standard kit calls for


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks for the bump :h5: 

I sent the exhaust i ordered back. they were 409 sttainless not 304L. I'm goign with the Borla kit with all 304L stainless exhaust. Overkill, maybe, but i like love that borla sound


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

got another AC question. i'm running the factory ac ducts and shaving the firewall. will make more since to get the factory ac kit or non ac kit. I got a donor 63 thats a ac car as well. just dont want to spend money twice


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

MrLavish said:


> got another AC question. i'm running the factory ac ducts and shaving the firewall. will make more since to get the factory ac kit or non ac kit. I got a donor 63 thats a ac car as well. just dont want to spend money twice


good question i was wondering the same thing


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

MrLavish said:


> got another AC question. i'm running the factory ac ducts and shaving the firewall. will make more since to get the factory ac kit or non ac kit. I got a donor 63 thats a ac car as well. just dont want to spend money twice


YES buy the kit for the AC car. That's the mistake I made and now I have to buy the ac vent adapters. I bought the non ac kit, ending up not liking the plastic lovers and cut the stock ac vents in my car. There are different length hoses and adapters to go from their kit to the stock vents.


----------



## MrLavish (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool I figured somewhere somehow it would be a difference somewhere down the road. So I guess I will be ordering that kit real soon


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump for the home doing big things can't wait to see this in person. ....


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks bro! j ust waiting for the exhaust to come in :h5:


----------



## ROB327 (Feb 7, 2009)

WHAT UP D I SEE YOU MAKING PROGRESS ON THAT 63 KEEP US POSTED


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

ITS GETTIN SERIOUS IN HERE.:h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes siiiirrrrrrrr!!!!!!!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: thanks for all the info you have posted and all the links! you have helped me out a lot with my build bro!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Glad I could help bro


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Its about time. took a month and a half but worth the wait!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

stainless?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> stainless?


of course, all 304 SS


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Its about time. took a month and a half but worth the wait!


thats the kit you posted the link of from summit?


----------



## trippleOGalex (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice keep it up man


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Tage said:


> thats the kit you posted the link of from summit?


No I returned those. I did some research on the cheaper kits and they are made from 409 SS even the Magnaflow kit is 409, they're gonna rust eventually. 

The Borla exhausts are all 304 SS and a lifetime warranty too. There's several places to get it from but I just chose jegs since I order from them a lot and never have a problem with them 

http://www.jegs.com/i/Borla/157/100405/10002/-1



trippleOGalex said:


> Nice keep it up man


Thanks homie :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Up on stands, laid out the exhaust. Should be a simple install. Just have to drill and tap the holes in the frame for the hangers, and fit up the header collector










This borla kit also comes with the option to turn down behind the rear tires or out the rear like factory. I'm unsure which one I am going to do, probably behind the tires


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice piping!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

man you need to go ahead an polish them before you put em on!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

npazzin said:


> man you need to go ahead an polish them before you put em on!


maybe later on. right now is just mock up. its all coming back off to go to paint.


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

I THOUGHT YOU HAD A 64


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

milkbone said:


> I THOUGHT YOU HAD A 64



Hahaha I thought u had a tre:facepalm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> maybe later on. right now is just mock up. its all coming back off to go to paint.


cool ss is real easy to polish!


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

getting closer and closer bro bump for the homie


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> getting closer and closer bro bump for the homie


thanks homie! shes almost there


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Very nice quailty build!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanx :h5:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

out behind the rear wheels was factory D, I never liked seeing pipes run out the bumpers on impalas just never looked right, either way that borla is gonna sound mean


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Good meeting you today D, safe travels home with your new toy/project~!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> out behind the rear wheels was factory D, I never liked seeing pipes run out the bumpers on impalas just never looked right, either way that borla is gonna sound mean


Thanks homie. i am running it out behind the rear tire, tucks right behind the skirt. dont mind my mock up hanger :biggrin:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Good meeting you today D, safe travels home with your new toy/project~!


Good to meet you homie :h5: Im gonna need a lot of luck on that thing:facepalm:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Hahaha I thought u had a tre:facepalm:


HAHAHA DICK....... IM OVER IMPALAS RIGHT NOW.... WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT I AM GOING OLDER


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

milkbone said:


> HAHAHA DICK....... IM OVER IMPALAS RIGHT NOW.... WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT I AM GOING OLDER


ok


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Thanks homie. i am running it out behind the rear tire, tucks right behind the skirt. dont mind my mock up hanger :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

yes sir!!!! left side is done now, gonna try and get the right side done this weekend so I can hear it!!!!!


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> yes sir!!!! left side is done now, gonna try and get the right side done this weekend so I can hear it!!!!!


NICE!!!! An pics of how the left side is looking? no rush, just asking.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


>


Very nice! lots of clearance all around... I like how its looking bro. Im def gonna get this kit.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Post up a video when you get it done..I'd like to hear it..


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Also had to buy an assorment of bends from stainlessworks and modify the 2 1/2" piece to connect to the header collector. This kit is made with an LS1 manifold flange which doesn't work on my headers


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Started the right side tonight. Pretty much have it in place other that the header collector and hangers


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Venom62 (Nov 24, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD "D"


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=920328577613&l=9084164386785167747


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=920328577613&l=9084164386785167747


Real nice..I got all my parts ordered, waitin to get on that level!!>>


----------



## mrjones_012003 (Feb 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice work!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

WUZ CRACKIN "D"


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

sup Wayne


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=920328577613&l=9084164386785167747


that beast sounds sick bro….:thumbsup:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> sup Wayne


SAME OLD SAME OLD MOVED BACK TO THE NIGHT SHIFT....


----------



## Tage (Apr 29, 2008)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=920328577613&l=9084164386785167747



sounds awesome! good work!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Pulled her out the garage Saturday



















Now I get to pull it all back out, shave the firewall and off to Pat, finally a year and a half later


----------



## 83lac-va-beach (Oct 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


64_EC_STYLE said:


> Pulled her out the garage Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cln84703 (Mar 2, 2009)

Lookin forward to it homie!


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Pulled her out the garage Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKING GOOD.....


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Did you have to do anything special for the brake pedal to work with the hydroboost setup? Please post some pics of the hoses,routing & cooler etc if you could.. You can even text them to me if that easier.. Im going to run hydroboost, justwant to make sure I'm doing it right.. Thanks


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Pulled her out the garage Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hellz yeah:h5:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:wave:


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Lovin this build!!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> Did you have to do anything special for the brake pedal to work with the hydroboost setup? Please post some pics of the hoses,routing & cooler etc if you could.. You can even text them to me if that easier.. Im going to run hydroboost, justwant to make sure I'm doing it right.. Thanks


]Got your message, Here's what I did to get my HB working. I cut the round end off of the HB lever, took the OG clevis and drilled it out to slide over HB rod, set it all in place and welded it together. If I had to do it again I would drill and tap the OG clevis and thread the rod on the HB so it would be adjustable depending on how you mount the HB on the firewall. But mine works great :h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

milkbone said:


> :wave:


Sup Wayne!



regallowlow187 said:


>


cool:



johner956 said:


> Lovin this build!!


Thanks homie!




flaked85 said:


> hellz yeah:h5:


:h5:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Belly undercoated


nice gonna do this to mine also


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

Awesome build! Keep it up.


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Bump


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

thanks for the bump homies. ordered the firewall kit, just waiting on it to arrive...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Exhaust is looking good


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> thanks for the bump homies. ordered the firewall kit, just waiting on it to arrive...


From empire?


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

If you have time, post pics of your hydroboost lines. .How they're run etc..Thanks D..Looking Good


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

TTT!:drama:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

king debo said:


> If you have time, post pics of your hydroboost lines. .How they're run etc..Thanks D..Looking Good


HMU i lost your number. I cans end the pics faster than uploading them



flaked85 said:


> TTT!:drama:


waiting on EMPIRE CUSTOMS..............firewall kits been on order for 2 weeks now


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> HMU i lost your number. I cans end the pics faster than uploading them
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on EMPIRE CUSTOMS..............firewall kits been on order for 2 weeks now


2 weeks.. Man I wanna go threw them but its like hit and miss. Some people get there product and sum say they wait a while..empire customs


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

STKN209 said:


> 2 weeks.. Man I wanna go threw them but its like hit and miss. Some people get there product and sum say they wait a while..empire customs


yeah it is hit and miss with them. been dealing with them for years. sometimes its good and sometimes the wait is killer....it is a quality product tho


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

And the firewall kit was on my door step this evening lol


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> And the firewall kit was on my door step this evening lol


:h5:


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> HMU i lost your number. I cans end the pics faster than uploading them
> 
> 
> 
> waiting on EMPIRE CUSTOMS..............firewall kits been on order for 2 weeks now



Number sent. Thanks


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djbeard63 (Jun 24, 2013)

nice build got me about to tear mine back down


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

clean bro like always…coming out late this year bro?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homies. Naw bro won't make it out this year. After paint I want a custom leather interior which is going to cost just as much the paint job :chuck::chuck: I hate knowing I won't make it this summer, but this car has come too far for me to rush it now. It'll be out 2015 for sure


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> Thanks homies. Naw bro won't make it out this year. After paint I want a custom leather interior which is going to cost just as much the paint job :chuck::chuck: I hate knowing I won't make it this summer, but this car has come too far for me to rush it now. It'll be out 2015 for sure


Thats whats up bro no sense rush like u said car has come so far great build bro


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump for the homie anything new yet


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

nothing yet homie, been enjoying this weather with the fam pretty much. I spent the last 2 summers in the garage lol


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nothing yet homie, been enjoying this weather with the fam pretty much. I spent the last 2 summers in the garage lol


:wave:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

milkbone said:


> :wave:


Sup!!!




flaked85 said:


> :inout:


:drama:


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

64_EC_STYLE said:


> nothing yet homie, been enjoying this weather with the fam pretty much. I spent the last 2 summers in the garage lol


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Bump for the homie car went to paint yet bro


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Was just thinking about this thread yesterday.


----------



## LOVEDEMCADDYS (Jan 5, 2009)

Any thing new homie can't wait to see this thang


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

LOVEDEMCADDYS said:


> Any thing new homie can't wait to see this thang


Thanks for the bump homie. Talked to Pat last week and he's got some stuff in his shop to finish and my car will be there in April


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Mr Gee said:


> :nicoderm:


What up homie long time no see!


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

HEY! HEY! HEY! TTT!:h5:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

you know whats up!


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Sup homie, any updates? This thang glossy?


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes sir she is.


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Double...


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Here's clearer pics


----------



## Marcos beltran (Aug 31, 2013)

Damn, all black always looks badass. Nice 63 man.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Oh my!!  reflection is crazy, straight glass!


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

Thanks homies!


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

Nice!!! Pat puts down for sure. ?


----------



## Fourdoor (Jun 18, 2016)

Hello, 
I love this impala. I'm building a 63 belair right now and doing the vintage air ac but like you didn't want those cheap looking vents. Could you possibly send me those templates to cut the dash? I appreciate it. 
Thanks, Jack


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Any updates?:drama:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

How's the tre coming???


----------



## TALK IS CHEAP (Oct 31, 2013)

Any updates?:dunno:


----------



## 64_EC_STYLE (Feb 21, 2005)

TTT. haven't been on in a minute, was locked out of my account forever:facepalm:

Got the car running again and wired up with the classic wiring kit.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

soon homie very soon:h5:


----------

